# Feinste Kreuznach-Tails am 14.03.



## X-Präsi (8. März 2010)

Die erste Beinhart-Club-Tour 2010 steht an - 

14.03. gehts mal wieder ins gelobte Kreuznacher Trail-Land.

Wir (Uwe und ich) bieten zwei verschieden schwere Routen an

a) *Silbersee-Runde* in zügigem Tempolevel 2 mit ca. 45 KM / 1300 Hm. Da sind alle Schweinereien des Nahetals drin. Eine echte Traumtour. 

b) *KHer Kessel Buntes* in winterspeckmodelliertem Tempolevel 1 mit ca. 30 Km / 800 Hm
Die leckersten Trails um KH und Bad Münster... Moderat rauf, viel Spaß runter.

Bei beiden Runden sind Singletrails bis Schwierigkeitsstufe 2 enthalten. Und eine etwas schwierigere Passage mit S3 Niveau. Doch die paar Meter können locker durchschoben werden.

Jetzt dürft Ihr raten, wer welche Runde führt 

*Start ist um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am TrimmDichPfad auf dem Kuhberg. *

Mitfahren kann jede/r, die/der Zeit, Lust und gute Laune mitbringt. Rad sollte entmottet und gechecked sein, stabile Reifen und Schläuche eingezogen, etwas Geld eingesteckt, Helm und Grinsen aufgesetzt. Kostet nichts, aber ist auf eigene Gefahr.

Es gelten die Tourteilnahmebedingen des MTB-Club Beinhart (siehe www.mtb-club-beinhart.de) 

*Da wir pro Gruppe max. 12 Leutz mitnehmen, meldet Euch doch bitte mal hier an und zählt wie üblich durch. Z.B. "Silbersee #10".*
Vielleicht klappts ja diesmal. 

Sollte der Schneespuk massiv zurück kehren und das Trailsurfen zu riskant machen oder Hunde und Katzen regnen, kommt hier bis Sonntag, 9 Uhr, die Absage.


*Anfahrtbeschreibung:*
Mit *Deutsche Bahn* bis Hbf. Bad Kreuznach - dort Salinenstr. bis Kreuzung Rheingrafenstraße - dieser bergauf folgen bis zum Buswendehammer / Parkplatz

*Mit dem Auto* A 61 Abfahrt Bad Kreuznach - Ortsbeginn Kreuznach 1. Ampel links - Kreisel 3. Ausfahrt Richtung Bosenheim - Bosenheim links liegen lassen - Hackenheim 1. Einfahrt rechts rein - Straße bis Ende durchfahren - Hauptstr. rechts bergauf folgen - oben auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim - nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts Richtung Tierheim - Tierheim passieren - 200m danach links durch Buswendehammer auf Parkplatz fahren

Hier noch die grobe Anschrift fürs Navi:
Der Parkplatz befindet sich an der Ecke Rheingrafenstraße / Nelli-Schmithals-Str. .
Im Navi würde ich die Rheingrafenstr. 107 eingeben. Ist unmittelbar am Buswendehammer.
Hier der Link zur Karte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...=16&iwloc=addr


----------



## Raschauer (8. März 2010)

1. bis 4ter. für die Kesselrunde 

bringe 3 Monkey´s mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (8. März 2010)

Kesselrunde # 5, bevor ich es schonwieder nicht schaffe beinhart Kreuznach zu rocken! Aber: Winterspeck hab ich nicht! ich hab den immer


----------



## Sparcy (8. März 2010)

Kesselrunde #6


----------



## rumblestilz (8. März 2010)

Uns Uwe #1
Frank


----------



## aju (8. März 2010)

Kesselrunde #7


----------



## Skydiver81 (8. März 2010)

Kesselrunde #8


----------



## vest (9. März 2010)

Kesselrunde #9

Gruß Steve


----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2010)

...


----------



## Deleted 77527 (9. März 2010)

Thomas, bei Dir gibt es sicher wieder reichlich Platten (waren es letztes Jahr nicht 15??)
Zur Erinnerung:




Deshalb bestell ich heuer 1 mal Silbersee mit Uwe, bitte.
*Silbersee # 2*


----------



## mathias (9. März 2010)

Mein Traum wird war. 
Kreuznach mit Level 1

Bin ich Nummer 11.

Freu mich 
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regis (10. März 2010)

Bin dabei.

Silbersee #2 ?

Bis Sonntag
Régis


----------



## Waldi76 (10. März 2010)

Ich bin der 12 bei der Kesselrunde.
Ich freu mich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## picard (10. März 2010)

Silbersee #3


----------



## rumblestilz (11. März 2010)

Korrektur: Regis = Silbersee Nr. 3; Michael = Silbersee Nr. 4  Ob das Dutzend wohl voll wird?


----------



## Boris79 (12. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt schließe ich mich der Silberseerunde als #5 an.
Gruß Boris


----------



## picard (12. März 2010)

Wie ist denn der Zustand der Wege in Bad Kreuznach? Liegt da auch noch Schnee oder Eis?
Ich frage, weil ich überlege von Spikes auf normale Reifen zu wechseln.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (12. März 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder mitradeln Silbersee #6

Gruß Sascha


----------



## babbathomas (12. März 2010)

Tach zusammen,
da die Kesseltour schon voll ist bin ich dann wohl die #7 beim Silbersee.

Gruß Thomas.


----------



## Okkie (12. März 2010)

picard schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Zustand der Wege in Bad Kreuznach? Liegt da auch noch Schnee oder Eis?
> Ich frage, weil ich überlege von Spikes auf normale Reifen zu wechseln.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hi Michael, wir waren letzten SA dort. (img)
Auf den hoeheren Lagen lag gut 5 cm Schnee, im Tal fast nichts. Was natuerlich waehrend der Woche daraus geworden ist, weiss ich nicht.
Gruss, Okkie


----------



## Sparcy (12. März 2010)

Gesundheitsbedingt wird mein Platz 6 bei der Kesselrunde frei.
Muss am Montag wieder fit sein, da es dann zu den Canarischen Inseln geht; daher geh ich dann lieber kein Risiko ein.
Werde mich dann dort mit dem MTB austoben...
Wünsch Euch allen schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## Thomas W. (12. März 2010)

Okkie schrieb:


> Hi Michael, wir waren letzten SA dort. (img)
> Auf den hoeheren Lagen lag gut 5 cm Schnee, im Tal fast nichts. Was natuerlich waehrend der Woche daraus geworden ist, weiss ich nicht.
> Gruss, Okkie



Hi, Schnee liegt fast nix mehr...das Problem sind die unzähligen Bäume, die der Sturm am 28.2. umgeweht hat...bis die Forstarbeiter das alles fortgesägt haben, wird leider wohl noch eine ganze Zeit vergehen...
hoffentlich werden auch die trails jenseits der Forstautobahnen geräumt bevor der nächste Winter kommt...


----------



## Darkwing (13. März 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.

*Silbersee #8*

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## mathias (13. März 2010)

Leider muss ich zurückziehen.

Euch viel Spasssssss.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## basti92 (13. März 2010)

Silbersee #9
Laut Wetterbericht solls morgen schneien ... hoffentlich irren die sich


----------



## Ruderbock (14. März 2010)

sehr sehr schöne Tour
mit genügend Pausen (Platten)
und selbst nach Level 1 kann man angenehm platt sein!!
LG Jens


----------



## Boris79 (14. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die super Tour heute
War echt der absolute Hammer. 
( Außer die vielen Platten )
Grüße Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (14. März 2010)

Super(tor)tour
Tja auch wenn ich mich heute gleich mit 2 Platten für Jens eingesetzt habe  hatte ich richtig Spaß an der Tour.
Danke Schnucki fürs guiden


----------



## Deleted 77527 (15. März 2010)

Auch die Silbersee-Tour war wieder top 
Danke an Uwe fürs Guiden und die lustige Runde für den gelungenen Tag.
.. und nur 5 Platten 
Ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## rumblestilz (15. März 2010)

Schließe mich an: Kreuznach und das Drumherum war wie immer super! Nochmal danke Uwe, von Dir lass ich mich besonders gern quälen!
Frank


----------



## Nicolai33 (15. März 2010)

Ja die Silberseerunde hat Spaß gemacht, und nach den platten an der Gans gings dann ja auch ohne weiteren Reparaturstress weiter!! 
Ja Uwe hat die Gruppe gut zusammengehalten danke an den Guide, ich musste nur leider den letzten Hügel hoch zum Rotenfels auslassen da ich knapp mit der Zeit war (Verabredung).
Freue mich auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------

